# Pouchless Original Pickle Fork Shooter



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

OPFS shoots faster without a leather pouch and has a excellent grip on ammo.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is an interesting idea, and one I've thought of before as well. You will want to be careful as with this sort of design is more apt to "return" fires due to band twists.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like that a lot. I've thought of it but didn't think it would work; well done making it so.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> This is an interesting idea, and one I've thought of before as well. You will want to be careful as with this sort of design is more apt to "return" fires due to band twists.


Not sure but it may have to do with the length of bands in concert with the length of the pouch to produce a return. Thanks for the warning I will be sure to have my shooting glasses on.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I like that a lot. I've thought of it but didn't think it would work; well done making it so.


I can tell even on low pulls that speeds are increased. I like it. No pouch troubles no tying pouches no tearing at the pouch and a terrific grip on the ammo once its placed it stays. When I find something wrong with it I will report it but so far so good. Next I will try tapering the bands, the ones you see here are 1/2 inch square till you hit the pouch. Now I like leather pouches that are 2-1/4 inches in lenght but I cut this one at 2-1/2 inches to try it first but I can always re-trim I think a typical 3 inch pouch like this would tend to tangle and do a blow back.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> This is an interesting idea, and one I've thought of before as well. You will want to be careful as with this sort of design is more apt to "return" fires due to band twists.


Felting the inside may eleiminate blow back.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

We used to make some of our slingshots like that out of inner tubes when we were kids and couldn't score some leather for a pouch.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It was done years ago by several companies and given up for several reasons. Hand hits for one and bad accuracy for another. It is hard to keep from rolling the shot a little from one side or the other as the rubber is so smooth. Linatex’s rubber with its glue patterned side might be the best rubber for this type of trial. Just one of the companies that tried this was the Harrington-Walton-Thames company on the Magda Ding Dong slingshot. -- Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> It was done years ago by several companies and given up for several reasons. Hand hits for one and bad accuracy for another. It is hard to keep from rolling the shot a little from one side or the other as the rubber is so smooth. Linatex's rubber with its glue patterned side might be the best rubber for this type of trial. Just one of the companies that tried this was the Harrington-Walton-Thames company on the Magda Ding Dong slingshot. -- Tex


Tex, your memory banks are like the Encyclopedia Britanica, a complete store house of information.
Thanks for the Tip.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I have considered trying this myself but thought accuracy may have been an issue. How does it compare to your leather pouches mate?

_*PS:* I got through my first set of flat rubbers on the PFS you sent me - it lasted ~180 shots! _


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Sam said:


> I have considered trying this myself but thought accuracy may have been an issue. How does it compare to your leather pouches mate?
> 
> _*PS:* I got through my first set of flat rubbers on the PFS you sent me - it lasted ~180 shots! _


Sam, so far I have been hitting the target but I am using some caution because of what Tex said and I would like to see if I can solve the problem of inacurracy. I am thinking it may have nothing to do with the bands and everything to do with the surface of the ammo.


----------

